# Evil Lairs



## drumwvu (Feb 6, 2013)

Some of the best bad guy hideouts in any media that I've come across: the flying citadel in "Test of the Twins", the disappearing castle in Krull, the borg cube, the deathstar, Sauron's tower, the oblivion towers and the swamp dome of the Legion of Doom. What are some of your favorites?


----------



## Fluffypoodel (Feb 6, 2013)

Dr. Evil's Secret Volcano Lair!!!


----------



## Devor (Feb 6, 2013)

Tom Riddle Sr.'s graveyard in HP 4.

Harrenhal, most of the time.

Loki's use of _Stark Tower_ in the Avengers.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Feb 6, 2013)

Doofenshmirtz Evil Incorporated


----------



## Devor (Feb 6, 2013)

Legendary Sidekick said:


> Doofenshmirtz Evil Incorporated



That show really took me by surprise.  We just started watching it this week, and I'm finding myself laughing kind of a lot.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Feb 6, 2013)

Phineas did a good impression of "H" (David Caruso's CSI Miami char the sunglasses guy). I think the writers are clever seeing how each episiode comes with an original song.


----------

